# What are the chances of conceiving naturally after a successful ICSI?



## emotional

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if anyone out there has managed to conceive a second baby naturally after having ICSI for their first? Our issue, is male factor. My husband has lots of swimmers, motility above average but his morphology is low (0%) but we did have a successful ICSI and had full fertilisation on all 12 eggs resulting in 10 top quality embryos. I don't know if any of this makes any difference or suggests anything? If anyone has more knowledge/experience I would be really interested! 

Does anyone know if you have a higher chance of conceiving after having had a successfully given birth?


Just looking for a little bit of hope really, not that we are thinking of trying yet but after our previous experiences I want to have a plan! 

Thank you to everyone for their advice xxx


----------



## osborne

Hi,


DH and I are in the "unexplained" category - we had a first successful ICSI in 2010 after trying since 2002, we now have a beautiful 18mth old dd. our ICSI BFP was the only positive test we'd ever had through all those yrs.


In march 2011 We had our first ever natural BFP, I can't tell you how shocked and lucky I felt... Sadly it was snatched away a few days later termed a chemical pregnancy (early miscarriage at 4w 4 days) - we then tried using our 2 snow babies on a natural fet but bfn.


In some ways I wish we'd never had the chemical as I'm back to living cycle by cycle just hoping... But I saw your post and wanted to share as it can happen even after all those years of bfn. I hope to have one last fresh cycle before ending our journey this year.


Good luck xxx


----------



## emotional

Hi Osborne,

Thanks for responding. I'm so sorry to hear that your much wanted surprise was snatched away from you :-( you must have been devastated. I guess it shows that it can happen and that there's always hope. I sometimes feel so greedy even thinking about having a second baby as I am so truly thankful for my little miracle but I just know I would love to give him a brother or sister.

I really hope your next treatment works for you. I will keep my fingers and toes crossed.

Xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I personally know two ladies who have gone through treatment - got a bfp, delivered healthy babies, and have now gone on to a surprise bfp - both of which have now also given birth for a second time.

I don't know what their circumstances are - but you nevr know your luck 
Sheila


----------



## emotional

Thanks Sheilaweb!

Knowing of success stories gives me hope so thank you so much for taking the time to reply.

Xxx


----------



## L_ouise

Well, morphology doesn't tend to improve much so if it is typically 0% then I wouldn't think your chances are very good at all.

I don't think I'd say impossible, but I don't think you should subject yourself to the crazy world of official ttc'in. Just relax and have sex when it feels right rather than when your OPK tells you so xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Emotional, I have just caught up on this mornings fertility week and one of the topics was sperm - there are all sorts of things that can affect a mans capability to father children....there is a thread here on ff regarding supplements and fertility friendly foods - sorrh I csnt post a link - I'm using my little ones tablet.

Just wanted to add that my hubby had a zero sperm count, we managed to get pregnant once naturally, and after 8 months on wellman, he had a million swimmers so we didn't need our sperm donor..... it made all the difference to us... but its not a miracle cure.

Wishing you all the very best.
Sheila


----------



## osborne

Hi, remembered this post and thought I'd update as had some great news today - 2nd natural bfp just praying it hangs on this time xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Fab news Osborne, delighted for you 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## kandykane

Wow! Great news Osborne!    this one is sticky


----------



## emotional

Amazing news Osbourne - congratulations!!

Xxx


----------

